
Why are Windows updates so slow (and long) with Windows 7 - Microsoft Answers - iand
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-windows_update/why-are-windows-updates-so-slow-and-long-with/b785ff84-b00e-43b1-8628-40cdccb77aca
======
Nerdfest
My SO will go to huge lengths not to boot into Windows (She a Linux user)
because of the pain of the update process. It was a big part of the eventual
move to Linux only on a few machines. The Linux update process is fast, and
rarely requires a reboot. In the 'death by a thousand cuts' that is Windows,
the update process is a bit more like a dagger slash across the midsection.

